
Amendment: Possible Remote Code Execution Exploit in Rails Action View - jbaviat
https://groups.google.com/forum/m/#!msg/rubyonrails-security/zRNVOUhKHrg/GmmcVXcmAAAJ
======
jbaviat
What was supposed to be a file disclosure turned into a remote code exécution.

